# On HGH and Test cycle got sick



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm am currently on an HGH somatropin and Test E cycle.  Over the weekend I got sick, but dont want to waste my cycle.  Should I keep taking my daily dose of 4 IU, should I cut it until I can work out again or keep pushing so my gh levels dont drop.  I dont want to waste the cycle because my results are phenomenal.  But dont want to push the limits and it feels like the pins are sorta making my body hurt even worse and dont help with me being sick.  I feel like the numbness and the body aches are making me feel a little worse. Needing advise from people who have been in same situation.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 26, 2018)

Stopping is the worst thing you could do if you want the most out of it.


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Stopping is the worst thing you could do if you want the most out of it.


That's what I was thinking, you think I should just drop to once before bed at 3 IU or keep doing the 4 IU 2 times daily?


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2018)

How many weeks into the cycle? How many planned?

i gets sick for a couple days almost every cycle because I’m beating the shit out of my body. Just ride it out IMO.


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> How many weeks into the cycle? How many planned?
> 
> i gets sick for a couple days almost every cycle because I’m beating the shit out of my body. Just ride it out IMO.


I think you're exactly right on beating the crap out of my body to get the most of it, I'm about 4 weeks in, planning on a 6 month cycle, kinda feel like this happened last time I did cycle but not this harsh. My body is literally completely solid and I can feel every muscle move and am out of breath fast because of the congestion


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> I think you're exactly right on beating the crap out of my body to get the most of it, I'm about 4 weeks in, planning on a 6 month cycle, kinda feel like this happened last time I did cycle but not this harsh. My body is literally completely solid and I can feel every muscle move and am out of breath fast because of the congestion



6 month test cycle?


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> 6 month test cycle?


6 month hgh cycle, and most likely running test the whole time, from 500 and tapering down to 250 and the post cycle


----------



## Merlin (Nov 26, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> 6 month hgh cycle, and most likely running test the whole time, from 500 and tapering down to 250 and the post cycle



Are you on trt?


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Are you on trt?


No


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

I doubt your phenomenal gains are from 4 weeks of test and 4 weeks hgh. I ran 11 months of hgh and the before and after pics I could see a difference but there was never any point where I thought these gains are amazing as it was so gradual. Also your test will only just start to be taking effect. I guessing you started this cycle and also upped your game in the gym same time and all your gains you have seen are hard work and diet


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

Also did you just start off on 4iu straight away?? I had to slowly increase to that dose over months as the carpel tunnel sides stoppped me sleeping


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 26, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> No



It'll be interesting to see if you can get your natural test levels back after six months. You get bloodwork done before this started?


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> Also did you just start off on 4iu straight away?? I had to slowly increase to that dose over months as the carpel tunnel sides stoppped me sleeping


No I started with 2 the first ten days then three and now 4.  I may may taper down to three again I think that 4 has too much numbness and bone ache


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

I would stay on cycle while your Ill you can lower your hgh dose but at the 6 month point your just about going to see the benefits. A better option would be to get more hgh. Do a 12 week test cycle the full pct then do another 12 week test cycle. Run the hgh the whole time,




Chriscgt said:


> No I started with 2 the first ten days then three and now 4.  I may may taper down to three again I think that 4 has too much numbness and bone ache


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> I would stay on cycle while your Ill you can lower your hgh dose but at the 6 month point your just about going to see the benefits. A better option would be to get more hgh. Do a 12 week test cycle the full pct then do another 12 week test cycle. Run the hgh the whole time,


Thanks for the advice, I may do thst


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 26, 2018)

Chris,  Why are you running gh?  Not bashing, more out of curiosity.  Looks like a test only cycle, with 4iu hgh?  Did you say this was your second cycle ever or did I mis read that?  Just that gh is quite expensive and depending on your cycle history and progression and goals I would think this cycle would be different.  But as Trump said, if you are going to run gh, run it!  6 months min.  Your not going to see any results in 4 weeks.


----------



## Chriscgt (Nov 26, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Chris,  Why are you running gh?  Not bashing, more out of curiosity.  Looks like a test only cycle, with 4iu hgh?  Did you say this was your second cycle ever or did I mis read that?  Just that gh is quite expensive and depending on your cycle history and progression and goals I would think this cycle would be different.  But as Trump said, if you are going to run gh, run it!  6 months min.  Your not going to see any results in 4 weeks.


Yes this is my second cycle.  I'm only on my fourth week right now and plan on a 6 month run.  First reason I'm running gh is because I feel like the impact to my body is cleaner, way easier to pin than test and my results last time were great with little impact to body when cycling off.


----------

